# Ota update help



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

I was on kinetix. Used released to flash back to stock with forever root. Downloaded the ota. Gets about 50% each time then fails.

If anyone has this issue or a fix please discuss. Thanks









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Did I ever cheesecake a ota?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

He said that all that stuff was a complete hot mess.....so I would guess no.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope never cheesecaked

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 1eyebrother (Jul 9, 2011)

Same issue here.. I ran Liberty V1 then used safe strap to try out the ics alpha 6.. I did factory reset, add root and forever root... Tried 3 times..


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Verizons sending me a new bionic. What're the odds it'll include the new update by default and be unrootable for now?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Verizons sending me a new bionic. What're the odds it'll include the new update by default and be unrootable for now?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'd be willing to bet the phone will be completely up to date.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> I was on kinetix. Used released to flash back to stock with forever root. Downloaded the ota. Gets about 50% each time then fails.
> 
> If anyone has this issue or a fix please discuss. Thanks
> 
> ...


If you did safestrap you need to fix /preinstall. Its on here somewhere I can link to it in the morning also...


----------



## RoboJoe (Oct 21, 2011)

Also, check the log (somewhere in the cache folder) and see where exactly it is hanging up. I had trouble flashing an update once because I had messed with the webtop.

Swyped from my Droid Bionic, unless I was in landscape, in which case I Swiftkeyed the hell out of it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Verizons sending me a new bionic. What're the odds it'll include the new update by default and be unrootable for now?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You'll get a certified like new, which I will almost guarantee will be 886.

Source: been there. Last week.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

tdubs99 said:


> If you did safestrap you need to fix /preinstall. Its on here somewhere I can link to it in the morning also...


Please









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to get the file linked in this post:


moosc said:


> Unzip this file and place in preinstall/apps using root explorer.http://db.tt/YtvD5kY9
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If it didn't show up right then its page 4 under "let's talk about this update
...."
You unzip that and throw it in /preinstall/app/ then reboot. If it hangs again then grab the log from /cache/recovery/last_log and look for what's causing the problem.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Shouldn't use Safestrap for these purposes, FYI. It was designed for a specific purpose, namely creating a safe system to flash alpha/experimental ROM builds on. There's been multiple times where people run into trouble if their trying to use it instead of bootstrap for regular ROM flashing needs because it doesn't wipe or do some things quite as well as bootstrap and regular CWR do.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Shouldn't use Safestrap for these purposes, FYI.


What purposes would that be? I believe he is trying to get back to stock after having used Safestrap...... not actually using Safestrap for anything.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

tdubs99 said:


> What purposes would that be? I believe he is trying to get back to stock after having used Safestrap...... not actually using Safestrap for anything.


I think I get you... didn't follow at first, I thought the problem was different, my mistake.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> I think I get you... didn't follow at first, I thought the problem was different, my mistake.


a gentleman and a scholar... Just didn't want to get people thinking they had to do that all in safestrap or something


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

I've used safestrap for ics. Didn't uninstall it before I restored so that would explain the issue then

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 1eyebrother (Jul 9, 2011)

tdubs99 said:


> You need to get the file linked in this post:
> 
> If it didn't show up right then its page 4 under "let's talk about this update
> ...."
> You unzip that and throw it in /preinstall/app/ then reboot. If it hangs again then grab the log from /cache/recovery/last_log and look for what's causing the problem.


Worked like a charm. Thanks!


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

For what its worth, i was having issues with mine as well. i have always used the drivers i used for my DroidX without issues.
so I tried installing the drivers listed in Dhackers R3L3ASEROOT and everything worked fine.


----------

